# Help me with dog smell



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

I feel forced to mention I'm a first-time dog owner in every post. I know that some houses have a distinct dog smell and some dogs smell more than others, but I know one lady with a boxer and a few cats whose house has no hint of animal smell at all. I figured I could get the same thing... Not so.

We are currently crate training in the breezeway, and boy does it stink in there. She's only had 2 accidents in her crate, and I hose the whole thing down, dry it, then wash it again with nature's miracle. I've moved all the food out of the room, and the only thing left was a bath...... oh my was that a nightmare for her.

After washing as much as we could (avoiding the head/ears area) and toweling her off, she still smells. I will admit we weren't able to be as thorough as I hoped.

Is cleaning her the trick to removing the odor? Should I take her to a groomer to make sure it gets done right? 

On the plus side, I'm tempted to use this orange & sandlewood shampoo myself, smells good.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A healthy GSD does not smell. Odor can come from the skin, mouth, anal glands or ears. It can come from inside somehow because of low quality food. How old is she and what do you feed her?


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

8 weeks and a few days. Breeder had her on ProPlan 30/20 and recommended I use ProPlan Adult. Her stool has been a little wet (as in sticking in the grass, eww), so he recommended I go back to 30/20 and transition her over slowly.

Aside from that, she's been a dream. Follows us all around, seems to have good energy levels (jumping all over the place or passed out), and showing good affection. The only other thing is that she doesn't seem to be eating 3 cups a day... somewhere between 2 - 2.5.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

taggart said:


> 8 weeks and a few days. Breeder had her on ProPlan 30/20 and recommended I use ProPlan Adult.


OHHHHH NOOOO Not Purina!   
View attachment 368713

View attachment 368721


Pro Plan Select
Chicken (this isn't "meal" so it's not concentrated meaning VERY LITTLE real meat content!), corn gluten meal (CORN - Cheap to raise protein level), brewers rice (leftovers fro human food chain - filler,), animal fat (WHAT animal??? Elephant, cow, zebra???), poultry by-product meal (WHAT poultry?????) whole grain corn CORN Again!) , corn germ meal (WOW - Corn AGAIN!!!), fish meal (WHAT fish???? if preservative is not named, it is most likely preserved at sea with cancer causing Ethoxyquin!!!!), animal digest (WHAT Animal???? 
Appendix - Dog Food Samples Used in CVM Pentobarbital Surveys and Analytical Results (this appendix has not been revised to date, to my knowledge) “There appear to be associations between rendered or hydrolyzed ingredients and the presence of pentobarbital in dog food. The ingredients *Meat and Bone Meal* (MBM),* Beef and Bone Mea*l (BBM),* Animal Fat *(AF), and *Animal Digest (AD)* are rendered or hydrolyzed *from animal sources that could include euthanized animals*”. 
Farm animals, Zoo's, Companion Animals from Shelters?????)\,
fish oil (WHAT Fish???), dried egg product, 


Please choose a high quality kibble for this new little life! 
*PUPPY FORMULAS:*
*ACANA: **http://acana.com/our-foods/heritage/puppy-large-breed/*Store Locator | Acanahttp://www.orijen.ca/where-to-buy/
*FROMM’S: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *Find a store that carries Fromm 
*NATURE’S VARIETY: **http://www.instinctpetfood.com/product/instinct-raw-boost-grain-free-kibble-large-breed-puppy-food-chicken*Store locator: Find A Store | Nature's Variety

Also, check ingredients on treats! Most all things from grocery stores or big box stores contain questionable ingredients, possibly from China!

Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change. If stool get loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance".


Moms


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Another for changing the food.

Food plays a huge part in how a dog smells. Woolf doesn't smell, not even when wet. Yay for no wet dog smell. He has this woodsy, outdoor scent. Now if he is fed salmon kibble - open the windows and find a mask he stinks baddd.

Do a SLOW change to a high quality food. I say slow because if you change quickly, you are looking at an even bigger mess. I am partial to Natural Balance. It is reasonably priced and most important; Woolf is doing great on it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

At that age my puppy had diarrhea a few times and the smell was atrocious. I would definitely switch food. If it's a pee smell, iit does go away when you housebreak. You can get an enzyme cleaner if the pee has soaked into the floor under the crate. Figure out if the smell is coming from the dog currently or from the crate or the floor.


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

Thanks Moms and Twyla!

I'll pick something up tomorrow. I have an "artisan" pet store near me that will have all the fancy, organic (and expensive) stuff. Depending on price, I might hit up Pet Smart (they have Natural Balance... should I get Limited Ingredient or regular one?).

And after her lovely and terrifying bath, I just found a little bit of pee in her crate :crying:.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

if it's poop or pee smell, the answer is training.

if it's doggy odor, bath.

If it's just a 'sour smell,' I'd look for a yeast infection.


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> Figure out if the smell is coming from the dog currently or from the crate or the floor.


I'm pretty sure it's her. The kids were outside playing with her, and I had the crate outside getting hosed and scrubbed with an enzyme cleaner. The room smelled fine. She could be soiling the crate more than I'm aware.

In any case, I'll have the crate outside to scrub again, so I'm going to take the opportunity to squeegee the floor clean and then seal the room for a little bit to test it. Then I'll do the same with the crate to eliminate those 2.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is there any chance she has worms or giardia? Or another parasite? That can cause a smell, too. We switched almost immediately to Fromm but any quality dog food could help.


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

We'll find out. I'm going to setup a vet appointment tomorrow so the vet can meet her and we can setup a schedule for the rest of the vaccines and meds. Do they check for that stuff normally?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't know. Maybe it is just me, but I never met a puppy that did not smell offensive to me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

crate training is one of the best aids to potty training, unfortunately if she's being allowed to soil her crate this many times (or possibly more that you're unaware of), unfortunately you're creating a bad habit and potentially losing this valuable tool. 

pups should be pottied after they eat, drink, play, and sleep. at 8 weeks she should be taken out about every 2 hours.

is the crate too large perhaps? typically dogs don't like to soil where they sleep (unless they come from unsanitary environments or dams with poor hygiene habits).


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

I've been crate training her since day 1. I try to take her out every 1-1.5 hours during the day and every 3 hours at night. Last night she actually wasn't up all night barking, so I overslept my alarm and she was in the crate for too long. This evening it was just a teensy bit. 

To me she seems very good about holding it in. Usually she'll pee within 30 seconds of getting out of her crate. I know she really holds it in sometimes because she has let it go when I've been carrying her down the deck stairs. I could be wrong though... maybe she's letting a tiny bit get out and that is being soaked into her fur which is why I don't notice. 

She's never been trained to potty on newspaper, so would it be ok to lay some down so I can check for any yellow spots?


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

When I brought mine home, he had this 'puppy smell' for a few weeks. It wasn't a bad smell, just very strong....the whole house reeked of it. It went away though even without a bath. Is it that kind of smell, or something different?


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

I am crazy about smells. It drives my husband crazy. But, I think I have a better sense of smell than most. Not sure where you are in the smell hierarchy??
That said, all dogs smell. Make sure you are brushing, etc. And, mine get a bath every 4-8 weeks. I usually go to a groomer. It's so much easier as they get bigger and they become conditioned to having it done as a result, too. My girl doesn't love the groomer but she lets them do it all and I find that is important too. 

For such a small puppy, I'd do it at home though until vet checked and further along on shots.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

taggart said:


> I'll pick something up tomorrow. I have an "artisan" pet store near me that will have all the fancy, organic (and expensive) stuff. Depending on price, I might hit up Pet Smart (they have Natural Balance... should I get Limited Ingredient or regular one?).


Just FYI.....Natural Balance was sold to Del Monte a couple of years ago which is just as bad as Purina....IMO of course! 

Does this "smell" like a moldy smell or like fritos? 
If so, it could be yeast as Zyppi mentioned. If that is the case, a Non-Grain food would be in order as Grains/Carbs turn to sugar and yeast LOVES sugar!

You can also make a 50/50 mix of Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar (the one with "The Mother floating around in the bottle) and purified water. This has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, properties (contained in the mother) which can help this. You can use after a bath (don't rinse off) or put in a spritz bottle and spray once or twice a day. You can purchase at a local health food store. The usual brand is "Braggs".

Keep up posted!
Moms


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

taggart said:


> I've been crate training her since day 1. I try to take her out every 1-1.5 hours during the day and every 3 hours at night. Last night she actually wasn't up all night barking, so I overslept my alarm and she was in the crate for too long. This evening it was just a teensy bit.
> 
> To me she seems very good about holding it in. Usually she'll pee within 30 seconds of getting out of her crate. I know she really holds it in sometimes because she has let it go when I've been carrying her down the deck stairs. I could be wrong though... maybe she's letting a tiny bit get out and that is being soaked into her fur which is why I don't notice.
> 
> *She's never been trained to potty on newspaper, so would it be ok to lay some down so I can check for any yellow spots?*


NO! Do not use newspaper. You do not want her to think it is ever OK to go in the house - even on newspaper. What do you currently have in the crate? I used old bath towels. If they are wet, you will know. Pups tend to not like their bedding wet and it also keeps the pup cleaner.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

taggart said:


> I might hit up Pet Smart (they have Natural Balance... should I get Limited Ingredient or regular one?)..


A big "NO" on the Natural Balance L-I-D for young puppies. The fat content is way too low for growth. The reliably good brands that have been recommended here (like Fromm) probably won't be at PS, but they'll be at your local independent store. 

Fromm only sells through independents because they want their customers to be able to have a helpful relationship with the store staff, be able to get knowledgeable advice on the various formulas, and frankly, they support small businesses remaining viable. I kind of love that about them, to be honest.

By the way, the info on NB fat content came from my local high-end store owner--who used to be in the petfood business working for one of the majors. He sells a lot of NB L-I-D, but never for young puppies. That's the kind of advice you'll get from your local independent store, that you won't get from PS (PS instead blankets the store with manufacturer sales reps ...not the same kind of advice).


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I just saw this on Wondercide's site -- I've loved every product I've ever ordered from them, but I haven't tried this one:
Fresh Dog Deodorizer Spray with Healing Neem & Essential Oils - Wondercide Natural Products


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. I will stop by the independent store today to pick some Fromm or Nature's Variety.

It's tough for me to explain the smell because I've never had a dog and my sense of smell is kind of weak (unfortunately for my wife, hers is strong). Doesn't smell like fritos or anything. I would just describe it as maybe wet dog or sweaty dog smell. Maybe a hint of urine?

I was actually worried about keeping her in the crate with bedding/towels because I didn't want them to soak up the urine. From my non-dog mind, I figured she would be less likely to wet the crate if it was only plastic and she'd have to sit in it. I can adjust.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

The "Wet Dog" smell could possibly be yeast.

I would suggest Fromm Heartland Gold - GRAIN FREE - PUPPY .....just in case!
Ingredients:
Beef, Pork Meat Meal, Peas, Lentils, Chickpeas, Potatoes, Dried Whole Egg, Pork Fat, Salmon Oil, Pork Liver, Flaxseed, Pea Flour, Cheese, Lamb, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Potassium Chloride, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Salt, DL-Methionine, L-Tryptophan, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals, Probiotics

Here is a picture of it:









Even if you have to wait to order at bag, it would be worth it. Then after several months you can try to introduce one of Fromm's products with grain (if you choose) to see if you get the "smell" back.

Fromm is a family owned and operated manufacturer, who has a great reputation.

Moms


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Just FYI.....Natural Balance was sold to Del Monte a couple of years ago which is just as bad as Purina....IMO of course!



I believe Smuckers owns it now (as of last year). I googled to verify.


----------



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

I work really hard on keeping my house dog smell free. I don't bathe Lay but maybe every month and a half unless she gets really dirty while playing. 

I use the Burts Bee's dog spray and it actually helps a lot. I didn't think it would until I actually tried it. 

I got it at Walmart. Might be worth a try while you figure out the cause of the smell.


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

Thanks, MMcCoy. I was planning on wally run today to pick up some food storage containers and extra blankets for her. I'll give that a try as well. I'm also going to try the organic apple cider vinegar mix as well... and anything else I can.


----------



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

taggart said:


> Thanks, MMcCoy. I was planning on wally run today to pick up some food storage containers and extra blankets for her. I'll give that a try as well. I'm also going to try the organic apple cider vinegar mix as well... and anything else I can.


I have actually had a lot of success keeping things dog smell free while letting her on the couch, bed, etc 

I also get this carpet powder it is cheap and I can't remember the name it is in the floor cleaning section. It is a white bottle with an orange lid. As well as wall plugins OMG those help! 

I give Lay ACV with her water and spray her down with the burts stuff when she gets stinky and it has helped a lot!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> I believe Smuckers owns it now (as of last year). I googled to verify.


Thanks for the update mspiker.....But I still wouldn't buy it! LOL :grin2:

Regards,
Moms


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Thanks for the update mspiker.....But I still wouldn't buy it! LOL :grin2:
> 
> Regards,
> Moms



I don't use it anymore either (stopped years ago). I only bought their treats and meat rolls but have just found things I like better through the years.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I have two gsds and they literally smell like babies. SomeTimes if they come in wet from the grass outside and lie on their bed, the bed ends up stinking but when i smell these two boys all i can smell is something nice. Their paws smell like corn chips i wanna eat them? 
Really tho do you wash your dog? I wash them every month as they get muddy. Id change the diet


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

We've had her less than a week, and I already tried giving her a bath.

I'm going to say something now that's probably going to make me look like an idiot. She spends a lot of time outside. We play with her almost exclusively outside. If we're home and she's tired or we need a break, she goes in the crate. During the weekdays, we sometimes have to leave her alone for 5 hours, so I put her in a 4' x 8' kennel with her crate just so she can get used to it as her "den." She sleeps indoors of course. My guess is she is spending a good 10 hours or so outside.

So what's the decision? Is it, "duuhhhh, of course she's going to stink" ??


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If it continues, you might want to call the vet.


----------



## OldDogMom (Jun 9, 2016)

What stinks to one person might not stink to the next so it's hard to say. You've gotten good info thus far, but yes, if she's otside playing and rolling in who knows what that might be the cause. Also, when my dog (not a GSD) was young and a wild player, he would come in smelling kind of stinky. It would dissipate as he cooled off. 
Now for the food issue. Yes, absolutely, poor quality food can cause nasty odors primarily due to skin issues. However your pup is likely too young for that. In the meantime, find a high quality and preferably grain free, high protein (protein from meat/fish and not beans, chickpeas, etc). Avoid potatoes and corn. If you look at Natural Balance, you will note their foods are "potato and rabbit," "potato and venison," etc. Potato is the first ing. Also, keep in mind that while quality foods cost more, you will feed less because of the higher quality proteins. Another $$ consideration. Dollars do not always equate to quality. Pet stores have some mega $$ foods I wouldn't feed to my dogs fleas. It's all in the marketing.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Joey-and-chandler said:


> I have two gsds and they literally smell like babies. SomeTimes if they come in wet from the grass outside and lie on their bed, the bed ends up stinking but when i smell these two boys all i can smell is something nice. Their paws smell like corn chips i wanna eat them?
> Really tho do you wash your dog? I wash them every month as they get muddy. Id change the diet


Their paws smelling like corn chips can indicate a yeast infection, thought you'd like to know


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, thanks for your concern. I had read about that as well and mentioned to the vet and they couldnt see anything wrong between their toes or anywhere else and my 5 year old cat has the similar smell to her feet too which i always find funny. Hope its alright as nothing seems wrong at the min


Dunkirk said:


> Their paws smelling like corn chips can indicate a yeast infection, thought you'd like to know


----------



## taggart (May 21, 2016)

Just as an update, was probably the food. Things improved greatly after switching to TOTW.


----------

